# Who Influences Your Decision?



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

There are multiple sources available to provide people with information pertaining to dog food. Who (or what) is the *greatest influence* that determines your decision about what food to purchase?


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

For us, it has to do with ingredients because of Tucker's corn allergy. If he eats any food with corn products, he gets very itchy and develops horrible ear infections. We have him on California Natural Herring & Sweet Potato, which is the food that he has done best on and hasn't had a single ear infection while on it. His coat also looks about 10 times better and his stools are nice and firm. Tyson came home on Pro Plan puppy formula, which we continued and he has done extremely well on it, but we recently started transitioning him to the California Natural since it's so much easier for us to have the boys on the same food. If Tucker didn't have food allergies, both of our boys would probably be on Pro Plan, but that's one of the foods that Tucker had problems on.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

The top ingredients influence my decision.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

This has nothing to do with naming brands of foods, as this about where people obtain their information from.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Retrievers Rock said:


> The top ingredients influence my decision.


This would be your own personal research through evaluating the ingredients. Your own personal research/knowledge (of ingredients) is what influences your decision.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

jwemt81 said:


> For us, it has to do with ingredients.....


This would be your own personal research through evaluating the ingredients. Your own personal research/knowledge (of ingredients) is what influences your decision.


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

K9 Passion said:


> Right, but how do you learn about the products you provide? Who/what influences your decision - how do you learn about what you know?
> 
> This has nothing to do with naming brands of foods, as this about where people obtain their information from.


For some reason, I didn't see the poll there when I originally posted. I've voted now. 

I've done my own personal research. 

I used to feed a raw diet to Chloe, and then when it got to be too much, I tried to find a kibble that best fit the way I had been feeding her, based off of the research I did on the theory that a raw diet is good for a dog. I read several books on BARFing and was a member of several newsgroups.

ETA: I posted this response, before I saw your second response:



> This would be your own personal research through evaluating the ingredients. Your own personal research/knowledge (of ingredients) is what influences your decision.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Retrievers Rock said:


> For some reason, I didn't see the poll there when I originally posted. I've voted now.


They poll didn't show up for me either. I was simply answering the question....


----------



## Retrievers Rock (Apr 4, 2010)

jwemt81 said:


> They poll didn't show up for me either. I was simply answering the question....


Methinks it wasn't there.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

My decision was made through talking extensively with a few breeders, a few vets (not mine, ironically), and a few other very knowledgeable dog people, a canine nutritionist, and doing my own research.

But ultimately my decision was made based on what foods my dogs did well on.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I distrust almost everyone within the field of dog nutrition...so there isn't one major influencer. I think my major influences is the vast amounts of diverse and credible science regarding nutrition, the track record and reputation of a company and the attitude a company upholds. If a company spends time and money selling itself...I listen and weigh that information. If it spends time and money demonizing ingredients and putting down other companies I tend to blow them off.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Sorry everyone. When I created the poll, it made me post the thread before I could create the actual poll. 

Thanks for submitting the response!


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I use many factors that were listed in your poll to research and determine my decision, but in the end, it is that personal research and knowledge that drives me to feed the food I and supplements I do. A lot of my research comes from other options listed on the poll, however.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd like to have chosen 2. I also find much info here at the Forum, from members and from links offered, as well as my own researching.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I had to say my own research but that is based on many of the choices on the list not least of all this forum.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Actually if you find more than one of the poll choices appropriate than I would think that "Your own personal research/knowledge" would then be the choice. No?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

To be quite honest... I treat this forum like the Bible. Its ridiculous. BUT I know all of you share the same passion and we all want the best for our pets which in the real world theres so many other influences. I picked forum.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

My own research. Most vets give horrible advice about food IME.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I selected "other" because it was a combination of sources, but the best information I feel like I have been able to obtain regarding kibble and canned foods is through the Whole Dog Journal. But not every food on their list works well for my dogs, so I learn about ingredients and methods of manufacturing and then try the ones that I think might work well for my dogs.


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

My own personal research, for the most part.
I check out the company first. If I like what I see, I'll check out their food.
I'm no expert on nutrition, but I can read the label and pretty much tell what's good and what's garbage.
I do take into account the recommendations of forum members, too, though. If I'm looking for a new food and people here have used it with good results, I figure it's worth at least considering.


----------

